# my eyebrows are awful.



## iamlelilien (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, admitting I have a problem is the first step to solving it.

A couple of weeks ago I managed to fill them in in such a way that they ended up like this:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...k68/shiz/3.jpg
...but most days I'm not nearly that lucky, and even in that picture they still don't look very good. :\

My eyebrows naturally grow in straight lines about a fourth of an inch thick that slant downward some, with very few stray hairs outside of that line. I can't make any arch out of them. At all. There just isn't any room. Right now, I have them shaped so the base is its original thickness, and they taper to a thin line. The "thin line" part is all along the highest point. Nothing grows above that. I really want them to be thicker, but if I grow them any thicker, I'm afraid they'll look too much like straight lines, since the width would have to come from below and they have no arch.

Right now they usually look like this (I can't believe I'm posting this picture on the Internet):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...k68/shiz/4.jpg

They look like tadpoles with the tails so thin they're barely there. I'm really embarrassed about them. Please give me suggestions on ANYTHING I can do to make them look better. Should I just keep trying to add more on top when I fill them in and hope they turn out okay more often?


----------



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a similar problem is that I just can't seem to get an arch. Can anyone help us??!


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe you should try to grow them back and bear all the stray hairs, then pluck them into a neat straight shape. Having straight eyebrows is better than having tadpole eyebrows, they will never be arched as they are just the shape you have genetically. For now, you'll just have to fake it with a brow pencil....


----------



## Hilly (Jun 7, 2007)

If they are growing sparse, maybe try rogaine on them.


----------



## courters (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds a lot like my eyebrows - I just pluck the strays and leave them straight across.  There is no way I could ever get an arch, and I think the natural look is better than trying to force them to do something they won't.

I think as long as you keep them well groomed, they will look fine without an arch. I agree with flowerhead that you should let them grow back in and then just keep them groomed.


----------



## LaItaliana (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure if this would work but with your brow pencil try to make a little arch above the hairs.  I know your probably thinkin it will look unatural but if done right and with the right pencil i think you could work it out.  Or if you really hate them you can always get them tattooed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Or not.. lol but ive seen tattooed brows with nice arches that look real its crazy


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 7, 2007)

Straight eyebrows can be just as nice as arched. They just have to be fuller, I'd grow them out and keep them without a taper for a bit.


----------



## courters (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaItaliana* 

 
_Not sure if this would work but with your brow pencil try to make a little arch above the hairs. I know your probably thinkin it will look unatural but if done right and with the right pencil i think you could work it out. Or if you really hate them you can always get them tattooed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or not.. lol but ive seen tattooed brows with nice arches that look real its crazy_

 
I'd be careful with the tattooing!  My mom runs a nursing home and some of the ladies that live there have tattooed eyebrows and they have slowly crept up their foreheads to the point where they are now like halfway up their forehead!  I guess for some people, your forehead skin (or hairline) moves upward as you age.

Also, some of the ladies have tattooed eyeliner and now their lower lid is all sunken down and it is so SO NASTY looking (you can see all the pink/red skin under the eyelid cause it hangs down so far).

Of course, who knows how good the tattooing techniques were when they had all this done - I just know I could never get it done after seeing what happens to it when you age!

:eek2:


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2007)

if you've let them grow in naturally and you still don't have an arch, that's genetic, like flowerhead said and you can't really do anything about it.

you can fill them in and just add an little bit of an arch with a pencil or shadow, or you can pluck them out completely (which i wouldn't suggest personally, but it is an option) and redraw them with whatever kind of shape you desire.


----------



## faifai (Jun 7, 2007)

I think you should let them grow out - Natalie Portman has very straight brows and they look great! Grow them all back out and then see a professional for a shaping, I think having them thicker would be better.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 7, 2007)

First step:  Grow them back!  There is nothing good about tadpoles hehe (at least they're not tadpoles w/ McDonald's arches-that has got to be the WORST kinda brow)

Secondly:  I think straight brows are totally ok if they suit your face, but if you absolutely must create an arch, this is what I would do....

(a very simplified version of course)





The gray is your natural brow, shape them to the black & then fill in the red.  (make the arch rounded though, not so angular like I drew it).

It's a bit of work, but at least you can step out of the house w/o having to draw on your brows on completely.


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 7, 2007)

I personally think straighter shaped eybrows are very alluring and mysterious - if you find them to be a bit sparse, you can grow them out a little - try applying some virgin olive oil to the base of your eyebrows, this stimulates the hair follicles and encourages growth


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaItaliana* 

 
_Not sure if this would work but with your brow pencil try to make a little arch above the hairs.  I know your probably thinkin it will look unatural but if done right and with the right pencil i think you could work it out.  Or if you really hate them you can always get them tattooed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or not.. lol but ive seen tattooed brows with nice arches that look real its crazy_

 
Whoa...this reminds me of something (sorry, I have no suggestions, just this story). I used to know this woman who had that condition where she just has NO body hair. But she always had such nice eyebrows. We later found out that she had made sort of like, eyebrow toupee sort of things by destroying a bunch of natural hair fake eyelashes and then gluing them all together with eyelash glue. Then she stuck them on her face everyday. That must have taken forever, and it's a really odd story for me to tell, I know, but I just thought it was creative, they actually looked pretty good.


----------



## LaItaliana (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courters* 

 
_I'd be careful with the tattooing! My mom runs a nursing home and some of the ladies that live there have tattooed eyebrows and they have slowly crept up their foreheads to the point where they are now like halfway up their forehead! I guess for some people, your forehead skin (or hairline) moves upward as you age.

Also, some of the ladies have tattooed eyeliner and now their lower lid is all sunken down and it is so SO NASTY looking (you can see all the pink/red skin under the eyelid cause it hangs down so far).

Of course, who knows how good the tattooing techniques were when they had all this done - I just know I could never get it done after seeing what happens to it when you age!

:eek2:_

 
AHHHHH SCARY!!!! Guess thats what people always mean also when they say "how are you gonna look with tattoos when your 80??"  I guess like everything tattoos are only good while they last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 9, 2007)

Don't force an arch if your brows don't grow like that. There are a lot of beauties with straight brows!!

Jennifer Connelly and Gong Li comes to mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














I have straightish brows too


----------

